# Autocruise launch third PVC model



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I missed the actual announcement but according to Out & About on the 6th May Autocruise added Pace to the Rhythm and Tempo in their musically named PVC range http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/newsitem.asp?c=1&cate=__829

From the description it sounds like the layout is very akin to the Adria Twin and it's euro-clones with offside dinette and transverse rear bed with storage underneath. Silver seems to be the new white as far as Autocruise are concerned and the initial suggested price looks competitive with the higher end of that market. I assume we can expect a Mondial version shortly in white (the TRB model presumably).

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*PVC*

For some reason, when I see the letters PVC, I think of Anne Summer's shops and Austrian men doing a dance.

R


----------

